# Preworkout Creatine Supplementation



## Stacked (Sep 30, 2011)

*What is creatine?

*Creatine occurs naturally in the body and comes from food sources like beef. Creatine may replenish your energy reserves during resistance training.
Creatine works by saturating your muscles with a high-energy compound called creatine phosphate, and it can be used by the body as an immediate energy supply when you need to push out those last few reps in the gym. Creatine also hydrates muscle cells with water, promoting muscle fiber growth
When those creatine phosphate stores run out, you risk cutting your workout short, so don't be depleted in the gym and always be prepared by adding creatine to your supplement line

Creatine has hugely advanced over the past decade, origanting in the form of monohydrate and then advancing to ehtyl ester, and then the ph buffered Kre-alkaline creatine. creatine studies are advancing every six months with a new more efficient transport method of increasing creatine uptake into the system.

Creatine monohydrate has been suggested to be effective in increasing lean muscle mass, muscle strength and athletic performance. Creatine is naturally occurring in meat and other food sources, but monohydrate is the best form because it contains more creatine than any other form. Creatine monohydrate is known as bodybuilding's ultimate supplement, and for good reason.

At present- creatine monohydrate is now almost always pharmacuetical grade and of the purest and highest quality, any of the preworkout supplements that aren't using pharmacueitical grade are skimping on costs and immediately in my opinion are substandard. 

Most preworkout supplements stack creatine with beta alanine as again this is a fatigue resisting amino acid.

*What does beta alanine actually do?
*
Beta-alanine is the rate-limiting enzyme in the synthesis of carnosine. In other words, the amount of carnosine your body produces is directly dependent on the amount of beta-alanine available. Without sufficient beta-alanine, carnosine synthesis is limited. So why is carnosine important?Carnosine, which is composed of histidine + beta-alanine, helps buffer the acidity produced by hydrogen ion accumulation. Delaying acid production helps delay muscular fatigue allowing you to train at a higher intensity while also improving recovery between high-intensity exercise sets or intervals.Carnosine is naturally found in the brain, heart, kidney, stomach and skeletal muscle (type II, fast twitch muscle, the kind that is engaged in sprinting and other explosive movements).In theory it would make more sense to go straight for the good stuff and ingest carnosine without fooling with beta-alanine. However, when carnosine enters the digestive system, it's broken down then reformed.Therefore, carnosine can't be taken up into the muscle intact. In addition, studies suggest that taking beta-alanine produces more carnosine in the muscle than if you tried to supplement with carnosine itself.

The 3rd ingredient that is a key preworkout must is caffiene. Caffeine is a natural stimulant found in many things most people consume on a daily basis: coffee, soda, tea, and more. Caffeine takes effect on the central nervous system and different people may feel different levels of energy boost.

The final ingredient i feel a must is 1 ,3 dimethylamylamine (is a psychoactive drug not approved by the FDA and is banned around the world but not in the USA or UK) , this is a very strong stimulant that hugely increases focus and intensity in training, caution should however be taken to ensure the dosages of this drug are strictly adheered to as it is very potent.


The combos of these ingredients are found in usp labs jack3d, allmax's razorate, nutrex hemo rage black so if you want to maximise your workouts combine one of these products with a previously mentioned bcaa product.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 4, 2012)

ttt.......


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd only use creatine while on gear and use it with insulin.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 4, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'd only use creatine while on gear and use it with insulin.



prolly most effective that way.


----------



## RISE (Feb 26, 2013)

whats a good creatine supp?  I have ON's creatine mono but that shit tears up my stomach and makes me nauseous.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 26, 2013)

RISE said:


> whats a good creatine supp?  I have ON's creatine mono but that shit tears up my stomach and makes me nauseous.



ill use "jet mass" by GAT. intraworkout creatine.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 26, 2013)

My favorite Pre-Workout is Champion Nutrition Adrenol8

Also be careful with 1,3 DMAA. First time I took it I was running the "DNC" stack, took 1 cap (100mg DMAA, 20mg Norephedrine, 200mg caffeine) thinking that was a good starting dose, I got wicked heart palpitations, worse than taking 50mg ephedrine/ 400mg caffeine.. Start low with DMAA like 25mg/day.. I've had to break up my caps and dissolve them in a protein shake, water bottle, gatorade, etc. something I can sip throughout the day.


----------



## mattyice (Feb 26, 2013)

Stims are bad for you in the long run more than 100mg's caffiene/day is unecessary risk.  Creatine AFTER you workout. FTW


----------



## RISE (Feb 26, 2013)

They have a package of 2 Cellucor c4 at costco for 38.99 I was gonna pick up and try.  Heard good reviews, just never take supplements really.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 26, 2013)

Anything with Creapure creatine is said to be the best.  I believe ON is a Creapure product.


----------



## Boss_Hoss (May 14, 2019)

Creatine is made by the body (or other bodies). It is the combination of aminos  arginine,  glycine, and methionine. It can make you retain water when taken at high dosages(15g). I find it pretty useless at too small of a dose.( less than 5g)  Anyways this can give some  a poofy loook. It will help with max strength. I feel anything that makes your body hold more water (sodium & potassium) will make you stronger. Personally I use it for periods of time but I find other aminos to be far superior to supplement with. And I find beta alanine almost totally unnecessary in most situations. But everybody;s  make up is different. I usually find taurine About 4 grams to be good for heavy days.  Number one thing I see drastic difference with is Citruline malate. That stuff will increase stamina something fierce while also breaking down into arginine, one of your creatine precursors. people should really take the time to try each amino individually.  Well thats enough rambling from me ! BOSS HOSS OUT !!


----------



## RobertCalifornia (May 21, 2019)

RISE said:


> They have a package of 2 Cellucor c4 at costco for 38.99 I was gonna pick up and try.  Heard good reviews, just never take supplements really.


compare the ingredients with the one supplied by the manufacturer because costco has a weaker version that they are able to sell for less


----------



## johnschucks (Jun 4, 2019)

Post and Pre workout supplements are very effective in Trans4orm the body to be healthy/.


----------



## Jin (Jun 4, 2019)

johnschucks said:


> Post and Pre workout supplements are very effective in Trans4orm the body to be healthy/.



Location: USA......


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 4, 2019)

creatine sucks, try 40 mgs of anavar & call me in the morning.


----------



## Long (Jun 4, 2019)

Pre workout, 
Top round steaks, toast, butter, desiccated undefattened liver pills(3), coffee, creatine. 

Post workout, 
Half and half or heavy cream and protein shake mix.

The water retained due to creatine is in the muscle I believe. The dehydration related to creatine is usually because people do not dissolve it in hot water first and the creatine gets water thrown at it all the way through the digestive track causing diarrhea.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 4, 2019)

Long said:


> Post workout,
> Half and half or heavy cream and protein shake mix.



if you dont mind getting fatter ?


----------



## Long (Jun 4, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> if you dont mind getting fatter ?



Why would you think that would make you fat? I have cleaned up my diet to the point I am actually short fats at the end of the day. I'm not Keto but I am for sure low carb and I have been losing weight and seeing daily changes. 

Larry Scott was keto and only ate steak, eggs, whole milk, heavy cream, cottage cheese, you get the point.

If I have learned anything here its figure out your maintenance calories then count macros. It is working for me.

What makes me gain weight is when I eat anything out of a box or can. Shit is full of sugar and garbage. 
Real fats are good for you and part of a healthy diet.


----------

